# FREE MANUALS: Tucker, Kristi, Snow Trac, Thiokol, LMC, Bombi, Raidtrac



## Melensdad

I have several different threads posted here that say we give away free manuals for several different brands/models of snowcats.  Each thread was dedicated to that specific model, and I would copy the manual requested onto a CD-Rom and mail it.

I am NOT going to do that anymore!!!

*I will still give away FREE MANUALS for all the machines. . .*   All the manuals we have are now available here for free download >>> http://www.goldcordmine.com/manuals/


So for anyone who needs a manual, you can get ALL the manuals.

*The manuals are on line and available for free download:
*

*1 manual: KRISTI SNOWCAT KT2/KT3 with member supplied suppliments & drawings*
*Several manuals SNOW TRAC, TRAC MASTER, SNOW MASTER.  Included are both PARTS and OPERATORS manuals from 5 or 6 different years.*
*1 manual: Aktiv Trac (same manufacturer as SNOW TRAC but different machine)
*
*1 manual: TUCKER 222 KITTEN*
*1 manual: TUCKER 300-900 series pontoon models*
*1 manual: TUCKER 400 series models
*
*1 manual: TUCKER 1300/1400/1500 series manual (model year 1975)*
*1 manual: CUSHMAN Trackster*
*1 manual: Thiokol 1404*
Again, these manuals are free to any member who wants one, in exchange for a manual we at the Forums simply ask that you contribute to the Forums by posting your projects, photos, questions or whatever else you have.  It should also be noted that we can only supply these manuals because people have shared them with us.  If you have a manual (for any old brand) that you can lend us, we will digitize it and return it, or if you can send us a digital copy, then we will gladly add your manual to our list of manuals that we provide.  You will notice we do not yet have any manuals for popular machines like the Thiokol IMP, Super IMP or Spryte.  Nor we we have manuals for Bombardier Bombi or other models.

If you can help, please send me an email or a Private Message.


----------



## Briarpatch

*Re: FREE MANUALS: Tucker, Kristi Snowcat & Snow Trac*

I would be interested in getting the manual. Could you please contact me.
Dennis


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: FREE MANUALS: Tucker, Kristi Snowcat & Snow Trac*

Dennis, 
I'll get a disk in the mail to you.  Also, I sent you a PM (Private Message), please check your ForumsForums private message inbox.


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: FREE MANUALS: Tucker, Kristi Snowcat & Snow Trac*

The first series of DVD disks are now complete.  I made up 4 disks this morning and already got requests for 3 of them.  I guess I should get started on some more 


Please notice there are no graphics for THIOKOL or BOMBARDIER machines on the disk.  That is because we don't have any manuals and could certainly use some copies of those manuals.  Imp, Super Imp, Spryte, Bombi (BR series machines) and J5s seem to be very common here on the ForumsForums website.


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: FREE MANUALS: Tucker, Kristi Snowcat & Snow Trac*

Well it looks like we will be adding some more manuals to our library.  Thanks to the generosity of our membership, I've gotten PMs from folks who will be providing the following manuals.  Some of the manuals will be partial manuals, some will be complete but it looks like we may soon be able to give away these manuals too! 

If all goes well, I should receive these manuals over the next week or two.  Each will be digitized and returned to the owner.  Then the manuals will be added to the new DVD disk that we distribute.  I'd hope that by mid-February all this work will be done.

* Bombardier:*
BR100+
Bombardier BR Parts List
B-12 Snow Bus
* LMC: *
1200
 1500
* VMC:  *
RT-01
*Thiokol: * 
1404


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: FREE MANUALS: Tucker, Kristi, Snow Trac & Bombi*

*JUST ARRIVED at my office, 2 more manuals!!!*

To be scanned shortly and added to the DVD-R disks will be:
 Bombardier BR100+ Operators Manual
 Bombardier BR Part Manual w/exploded mechanical drawings


----------



## Eric L

*Re: FREE MANUALS: Tucker, Kristi, Snow Trac & Bombi*

I'm waiting 'til you're done adding things to order one...

what year will this project be complete?  

Eric


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: FREE MANUALS: Tucker, Kristi, Snow Trac & Bombi*



			
				Eric L said:
			
		

> what year will this project be complete?


Well I'm hoping to have the Bombi manuals ready in 1 week.  I've got some LMC 1200 and 1500 manuals that are due soon too.  I know those are VERY THICK manuals so I will probably not copy the entire manuals (omitting engine and other 'outside supplier' areas).  But with any luck, *by the end of January* the Bombi, LMC 1200 and LMC 1500 manuals should be added.  We'll see what else arrives and we'll see how thick they are before I can make any other projections.  It can take a few days to scan a manual and then another good bit of time to convert it into a properly sequenced PDF file.


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: FREE MANUALS: Tucker, Kristi, Snow Trac & Bombi*

Well I'm ahead of schedule!!!

The BR-100+ Operating Manual is now digitized!


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: FREE MANUALS: Tucker, Kristi, Snow Trac, Thiokol, LMC & Bombi*

Just arrived in the mail today, a manual for a THIOKOL 1404  

I also have manuals that arrived for a VMC and a couple LMC machines! 

We are busy at work and I'm a little behind in getting all these scanned, but I will get them back to everyone who as sent them to me as quickly as possible.  I hope you don't mind a little bit of a delay.  These manuals will really round out our collection with manuals for many of the most popular machines.


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: FREE MANUALS: Tucker, Kristi, Snow Trac, Thiokol, LMC & Bombi*

I just got done with the Bombardier manuals (there are 2).  We now have the operators manual and the parts manual for a *Bombardier BR100+*  _Bill Harnish_ was kind enough to provide these.

This afternoon we'll be starting on a *Thiokol 1404 Imp* manual and then a *Cushman Trackster* will come after that.  Both lent to us by _Byron Miller_.  He also sent a bunch of other stuff that I'm sorting through and will get working on as best I can. 

When I'm done with these then I have some *LMC* manuals that Bill provided that we will get started on digitizing.


----------



## yellowpine O.T.S.

*Re: FREE MANUALS: Tucker, Kristi, Snow Trac, Thiokol, LMC & Bombi*

I would love to have a copy.


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: FREE MANUALS: Tucker, Kristi, Snow Trac, Thiokol, LMC & Bombi*



			
				yellowpine O.T.S. said:
			
		

> I would love to have a copy.


Send me a Private Message (called a PM for short) with your mailing address and I'll get one made up and put in the mail to you early next week.  

To use the PM function, go to the upper right hand corner of your screen and look for "Private Messages" and click on that.  It will take you to a page where you can read or send PMs.  The other option is to click on my name and then select the option to send me a PM.


----------



## bishop_J5

*Re: FREE MANUALS: Tucker, Kristi, Snow Trac, Thiokol, LMC & Bombi*

Hi folks I was wondering if anybody can tell me where to find a service manual or parts manual  for a 1970 Bombardier J5.

Thanks


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

*Re: FREE MANUALS: Tucker, Kristi, Snow Trac, Thiokol, LMC & Bombi*

Bishop J5  send me a pm with your address and phone we have those


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: FREE MANUALS: Tucker, Kristi, Snow Trac, Thiokol, LMC & Bombi*

We just added another service manual to the list.  

Cushman *TRACKSTER* 

I have to admit to being a bit overwhelmed with manuals right now.  I've also gotten a *Thiokol 1404 *manual scanned, but the pages are out of order   It will take me a little time to get those into sequence.  Sorry this is all taking so long.  For those of you who have sent me manuals, they are safe and sound and I will get them back to you ASAP.  I just find that this newest batch of manuals is thicker than most of the previous manuals and the process of scanning and sorting is taking longer than expected.


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: FREE MANUALS: Tucker, Kristi, Snow Trac, Thiokol, LMC & Bombi*

Well the pile of manuals is just getting deeper 

Today in the mail I received a complete manual that appears to cover both the *Bombardier B12* and the* C18 snow bus * 

Honestly I am buried under the latest round of manuals and hope to get a Thiokol 1404 manual completed this weekend.  It is scanned but out of sequence so I have to manually sort the pages.  After that I will start scanning more manuals.


----------



## BigAl RIP

*Re: FREE MANUALS: Tucker, Kristi, Snow Trac, Thiokol, LMC & Bombi*



			
				B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Honestly I am buried under the latest round of manuals and hope to get a Thiokol 1404 manual completed this weekend. It is scanned but out of sequence so I have to manually sort the pages. After that I will start scanning more manuals.


 
Well ..... What in the hell else do you have to do all day , besides wear short pants, lousy looking Hawaiian shirts and piss off your employees  ? Your'e Lucky we think enough of you to even send you all that stuff to keep you busy  ! You damn well better start actin a little bit more grateful and stop sounded like your'e complainin! 


Oh and one more damn thing ! 

_Thanks! We all appreciate how much work and effort you put in here ._
Al


----------



## rackaholic

*Re: FREE MANUALS: Tucker, Kristi, Snow Trac, Thiokol, LMC & Bombi*

I was wondering if anyone knew where I could find a manual for a 251 flathead chrsyler spitfire 6 cylinder engine?


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: FREE MANUALS: Tucker, Kristi, Snow Trac, Thiokol, LMC & Bombi*

When I get manuals, even if they have engine manuals, I do not copy the engine manuals.  There are two reasons, one is that the engine manuals are usually very long.  Two is that there are usually _(but not always)_ other sources for engine information.  If you know the year range that engine was produced then you may be able to pick up a Chilton's manual for Chrysler cars or trucks that also used that engine.  Chilton's manuals are easy to find at large booksellers and from Amazon.com.


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: FREE MANUALS: Tucker, Kristi, Snow Trac, Thiokol, LMC & Bombi*

NOW ADDED to our list is the Bombardier B12/C18 manual.  We finished digitizing it today!


----------



## Bulldog1401

*Re: FREE MANUALS: Tucker, Kristi, Snow Trac, Thiokol, LMC & Bombi*

 Thanks for the CD. It was very informative and a pleasure to view machines that I don't Own.


----------



## jermainiac

*Re: FREE MANUALS: Tucker, Kristi, Snow Trac, Thiokol, LMC & Bombi*

please help me find info and manual on a 72 bombi sv200


----------



## jermainiac

*Re: FREE MANUALS: Tucker, Kristi, Snow Trac, Thiokol, LMC & Bombi*

i have a bombi sv200 for sale   with enclosed people carrier  jermainiac54321@msn.com


----------



## Melensdad

We just received a RAIDTRAC manual, it will be added to the DVD of manuals!


----------



## bkvail

We have photo-copies of a Thiokol 4T parts manual (has lots of pages of parts numbers, etc.)  Is that what these manuals are?  Or more like Chilton's manuals?


----------



## Thiokol2track

Bob , Do you have any 601 manuals yet?


----------



## tracknut

I'm looking for a manual for 1974 Tucker 542   Jeff at 574-220-2855 or jeffm29c@embarqmail.com


----------



## Melensdad

Jeff if I am correct, the 542 is one of the wide track models, that is a deep powder machine.  I'm surprised one of those made its way to Indiana.  Does yours have pontoons with steel tracks or is it a belt with grouser set up?


----------



## tracknut

it has potoons  boggie has it at his place and it will soon be mine  If the check gets there soon


----------



## tracknut

By the way my brother  has the track master that boggie had and he needs a manual for it just like I do for my tucker


----------



## Melensdad

Well I don't have a specific manual for a 542, but I have collected a few manuals that will actually apply to your Tucker.  At least 3 of the manuals I've got will help you out.  I no longer send out disks with the manuals on them, but you can download them free of charge by following this link, and we have to put in a big plug for "teledawg" for providing this service.  He asked about posting them on his site, and I was very grateful that he could do that.  Follow this link: http://www.goldcordmine.com/manuals/

Select the Tucker manual sub-menu, the pontoon manual, the 1342 and the 400 series manuals will all have some information that will help you.

Tell your brother to join here and I'll send him to the same link   there are about a dozen Snow Trac/Trac Master/Snow Master manuals at the same link!


----------



## tracknut

Thanks for the link  Jeff


----------



## Treehouse

how do I order the manuals?


----------



## Melensdad

Treehouse said:


> how do I order the manuals?



No need to order them anymore, you can download them yourself from this link:  http://www.goldcordmine.com/manuals/


----------



## BB Carrier

Hello,
Would you happen too have a manual on the Bombi BB Carrier?


----------



## Melensdad

BB Carrier said:


> Hello,
> Would you happen too have a manual on the Bombi BB Carrier?



Nope, sorry.  We only have manuals for fairly common machines as well as Kristi Snowcats.  The manuals we have are donated by our members and we publish them for free for anyone to use.


----------



## trailgrader

Our club just bought a 91 ASV Track truck 2800. Has anybody got any available info on them?


----------



## muley180

I have a 1983 Tucker 542A and would really be interested in a manual. Are the discs still available? Thank you. P.S. Still looking for some used rollers. Imagine that!


----------



## Melensdad

muley180 said:


> I have a 1983 Tucker 542A and would really be interested in a manual. Are the discs still available? Thank you. P.S. Still looking for some used rollers. Imagine that!



Muley, no need to order the disks anymore, you can download them yourself from this link  http://www.goldcordmine.com/manuals/


----------



## hendog

Could I get a copy of the free manuals, I just bought a snow- trac and I want to restore. I will keep my eyes out for other info for other groomers as well. I plan on posting my restoration here. The motor was complete overhauled and it was taken super car of in a heated garage for the past 20 years. It does need a paint job, I payed 5000, I think I did ok. Your thoughts?
  What was the best place to get parts that you are aware of. Are there any repros of the SNOTRAC sticker for the side of the groomer?
thanks a ton Randy


----------



## Bobcat

As Skurka said above, the Snot-Trac manuals are now available for download from here.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

There are repro stickers made for them.  One of these threads has a program you can give to a stinker print shop to have them made.


----------



## muley180

Thank you to all involved with the free downloads of the manuals. They are a tremendous help to us all. P.S. The 500 series is the wide track. My 1983 542A has 28in. wide pontoons. If I just had a few used rollers, I could actually drive it! Thank you everyone!


----------



## hendog

Thanks all, sorry for the snot track spelling, guess you can see I was up way too late. 

Just returned from Montreal where I picked up my new/old snow trac. Cool, started right up and it weathered the 3000+ miles with no issue and the driver hit 30 below not including the wind chill. 

It does need a paint job though. Any suggestion on the best way to prep the aluminum. Etch, sand  ect???  I would love to get it done in the next few weeks as I already have people that want me to give tours with it.

All your input is appreciated.. paint type suggestions????  I noticed that the larger trac wheels look like they were orange at one time??? Hmmmm whats that about???

thanks 

hendog


----------



## snowkatjoe

Hi, I'm a 1st time snow cat rescuer, it was on it's way to the scrap yard and when I finally brought it home and unloaded it off the scrapped trailer just by crancking the hoist up and releasing the hold down on the tilt bed it rolled or tracked down; not ever, an operator, I was a little scard of cranlking it up and driving it for the first time while it was riding up high on the trailer, but after refilling all fluids and new battery, oh ya and hot tanking the fuel cell it did start up strong and perd like a cugar and after sitting for 10 or 12 years. Lots to do to make up for idleness in terms of rust and paint; I'll try to live up to the forum, including learning to navagate around the tools of the site here. My appreciation for all I've seen in my short time on board...
BR200 w/300 Ford I-6 & 4 on the cowling manual, power steering, 328 hrs. scrap happend to be high at the time but eventhough a steel in my mind...


----------



## Bobcat

Wow, nice piece of 'scrap' there!


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

snowkatjoe said:


> Hi, I'm a 1st time snow cat rescuer, it was on it's way to the scrap yard and when I finally brought it home and unloaded it off the scrapped trailer just by crancking the hoist up and releasing the hold down on the tilt bed it rolled or tracked down; not ever, an operator, I was a little scard of cranlking it up and driving it for the first time while it was riding up high on the trailer, but after refilling all fluids and new battery, oh ya and hot tanking the fuel cell it did start up strong and perd like a cugar and after sitting for 10 or 12 years. Lots to do to make up for idleness in terms of rust and paint; I'll try to live up to the forum, including learning to navagate around the tools of the site here. My appreciation for all I've seen in my short time on board...
> BR200 w/300 Ford I-6 & 4 on the cowling manual, power steering, 328 hrs. scrap happend to be high at the time but eventhough a steel in my mind...




If that is a BR200 it will have a very Unique rear differential. a self contained special rear-end that is hydrostatic. made in Europe only one of a dozen made. parts are not available. but could be switched to a different differential when it goes bad.


----------



## snowkatjoe

Boggi
thanks for the info on the dif. haven't a clue but it does have a steering wheel which so far works real good; I wondered because the first time I fierd it up it was on the trailer and I had the control arm off the mount which moves the hydrolic acuator on the pump, had to replace the fuel pump, there is a electric pump, works off a toggle switch; anyway as I gave it gas in nutral the cat started moving, had no idea what condition it was in and to be safe rolled it off the trailer first before driving it. She goes...


----------



## snotrans

We have  manual's for this cat if it the one from the Nez Perce Res.and picked up under the US. Govt. reutilization surplus program. We serviced these machines years ago. They were built for Bonneville Power Admin. and  beat us in our Tucker Bids for new equipment with their steering wheel steering that was mandatory in the bid specs.Very limited production. Boggie is right about very limited parts for the Diff. and steering .Most of them we have had ,had very low hours as they did not work very well but they were " Low Bid equipment" and they had to purchase . We have a comlpete Bombardier 200  for a parts cat  for $1000. less tracks and misc. if you want to change over at some time. Located in Weiser Idaho 208-549-2501


----------



## snowkatjoe

Thanks snotrans
I am interestead in the manuals for the B200 and yes mine is the one that the Nez Perce Tribe had, I will call you, just one question, should I call during buisness hours or at home hours after dinner.  the parts cat I'd like to take a look at, would sping after the loop road opens do?  I could go around through Baker City before spring if your trying to sell it asap.  Another question came to mind, has the parts cat been converted with the retro steering assembly from the one you've spotted on mine?

thanks

snowkatjoe


----------



## atchisvw

hi,
I"m currently restoring a 1963 440 AC and searching for the 400 series manuals.  Are you still offering the DVD manuals?  
thanks,
Scott

Smithers, BC


----------



## deerhunter

Hi:   I just bought an Ahtiv st-4b  #1975.   I would like to buy parts manuals, part prints, service manuals etc.  Anything that is availiable for these machines.  As I'm sure I will need them.    Thank You     Deerhunter


----------



## bkvail

deerhunter said:


> Hi:   I just bought an Ahtiv st-4b  #1975.   I would like to buy parts manuals, part prints, service manuals etc.  Anything that is availiable for these machines.  As I'm sure I will need them.    Thank You     Deerhunter




I have embroidery of them in my ebay store   I know, that doesn't help with the manuals 

Karin


----------



## gunny

I have already sent you a PM regarding a dvd of free manuals. Thank you Gunny


----------



## Melensdad

gunny said:


> I have already sent you a PM regarding a dvd of free manuals. Thank you Gunny


We no longer send out the DVDs.  

The manuals have been placed on line and you can simply download them free.   

There are links in this thread, scroll back up the thread and you'll find the links so you can download what you need.


----------



## deerhunter

Thank You  Gunny,   I got some down loads a few days ago...Now comes the work.  Deerhunter


----------



## shep2048

I'm in need of a manual for a 1988 raidtrac 1800

thank you
shep2048


----------



## stevecres

Hi, where can i find the bombi manual down load. thanks


----------



## Bobcat

If the Bombi is a BR100, then the manual should be here...

http://www.goldcordmine.com/manuals/Bomb BR100+/

After printing, don't forget to tear off and throw away the left half of every page of text.


----------



## stevecres

Hi, I justg need the standard bombi books  4 speed with 1.6 pinto engine? thanks, steve


----------



## Melensdad

stevecres said:


> Hi, I justg need the standard bombi books  4 speed with 1.6 pinto engine? thanks, steve


All the manuals we have are now available here for free download >>> http://www.goldcordmine.com/manuals/


----------



## gaterbait88

I would like to get and manual for a raidtrac. My friend live up the road from me and has a raidtrac but the cluch drive kit fell apart on him and has no idea how it goes back together so if you could help me it would be very helpful. thanks 
Jeff


----------



## mbsieg

gaterbait88 said:


> I would like to get and manual for a raidtrac. My friend live up the road from me and has a raidtrac but the cluch drive kit fell apart on him and has no idea how it goes back together so if you could help me it would be very helpful. thanks
> Jeff


I think the newbies should read at least a couple posts in the thread look up one post you will find your answer???????


----------



## Diana Elaine

I'm new here ... and I'm a bit confused.  I downloaded the manual I needed, but there seems to be pages missing.  The pages are numbered say: page 3 then page 5, etc.

There are several missing pages.  Can you explain this?

Thank you!

PS: I downloaded the SkiDozer 252

I'm actually looking for SkiDozer SV 252 ... but that's the closest I could find.


----------



## Melensdad

We post up exactly what we get.  These manuals are all donated.  While I am not familiar with that specific download, I'd just guess that the way it was scanned into the computer file may have been 2 pages at a time, so page "3" may be pages 3 & 4?  Just a guess?


----------



## Diana Elaine

B_Skurka said:


> We post up exactly what we get.  These manuals are all donated.  While I am not familiar with that specific download, I'd just guess that the way it was scanned into the computer file may have been 2 pages at a time, so page "3" may be pages 3 & 4?  Just a guess?



Yeah, that's what I thought at first, but allot of information is actually missing, such as troubleshooting and specifications, etc. 

I'm surprised nobody else has mentioned this.  Hopefully, I think I may be able to get help finding another one.


----------



## Melensdad

Diana Elaine said:


> Yeah, that's what I thought at first, but allot of information is actually missing, such as troubleshooting and specifications, etc.
> 
> I'm surprised nobody else has mentioned this.  Hopefully, I think I may be able to get help finding another one.


Well it probably is because we only have a couple members with that model.  I know we have posted up several complete versions_ (different years with different information)_ of some of the more popular snowcats.  But given our 'volunteer' budget on this, we do the best we can do.  

If you can help up and make up a complete manual that would be awesome


----------



## boneyard

I am having trouble accessing the page where the manuals are available for download. I get an error message:

*"Directory Listing Denied* This Virtual Directory does not allow contents to be listed."

Just wondering if other folks are having similar problems, or if it's just me and I should try a different computer. Just picked up an '87 BR100, looking for any extra info I can find... Thanks! - Fritz


----------



## teledawg

boneyard said:


> I am having trouble accessing the page where the manuals are available for download. I get an error message:
> 
> *"Directory Listing Denied* This Virtual Directory does not allow contents to be listed."
> 
> Just wondering if other folks are having similar problems, or if it's just me and I should try a different computer. Just picked up an '87 BR100, looking for any extra info I can find... Thanks! - Fritz


The problem should be fixed now. Somehow the permissions got changed to deny folder browse access. Sorry about that...


----------



## DynatracGuy

I've started a Yahoo group for tracked transport that are not necessarily snowcats.  It is Tracked Transport, here is a link.  I've started posting manuals for vehicles not already covered by this forum.  For example the Canadair Dynatrac aka xm571.  I'm set up to scan in manuals so I'm open to requests.  

Would it be possible to add these files to the collection at http://www.goldcordmine.com/manuals/?  Yahoo Groups has a limit of 100MB in the files section.


----------



## Bobcat

I'm sure the general populace doesn't mind, but since the archive is hosted by teledawg, you should PM him.


----------



## Sylvain

looking for manual about sv200.

Thanks


----------



## bountyhunterbob

*Re: FREE MANUALS: Tucker, Kristi, Snow Trac, Thiokol, LMC & Bombi*

I have a 1971Bombardier snow cat I think it’s a J5 it has a 6 cyl flat head engine and has a Chrysler charging system for a 1965 Ventura car all I know it is a Chrysler charging system for sure. I need a water pump it just went out I am using this for EMS here in WV as the snow is bad and this is one of the only thing we can get to stranded people with can you tell me what engine year and model this is so I can get a water pump and I would love to have a shop manual for this unit. thanks


----------



## DynatracGuy

I have a Bombardier Muskeg, big brother to a J5.  The engine you have is most likely an industrial Chrysler 261(?) CI.  I have the parts manual but can't reach it this moment, because of snow!  I'm stuck at my girlfriends place until she can drop me off at home.  The Muskeg FINALLY got a windshield and I can clear the ice and snow from it and use it.  My Duece and a half is stuck in the driveway, did I mention we have record snow??  My car is buried and my pickup is temporarily dead.  I'll send you the part number when I can get to it in the next day or two.

I'm going to volunteer my Muskeg for EMS work as well.  Iowa is having record snow, ice, blowing snow and depleted road budgets.  Rural residents like me depend on snow plows, when they operate, and lots of patience.  It is normal for a person with seizures to wait 4 hours for snow plow and ambulance to reach them, totally unacceptable.

You could try contacting boggie as he has access to manuals and can find the part number for you.  

Lee


----------



## Sylvain

Do not need manual, good guy sent me that.

Thanks


----------



## trwjohn

I could use a manual. I need to identify the year and model of machine I have first. The previous owner said it was an M8 bombardier. It has 16 wheels, 4 duals on each side, sprockets in front. It has the smaller sized spindles,16 x4.5 wheels. 318 chrysler engine in the front. The body seems mostly modified. I will add pictures as soon as I figure out how.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

*Re: FREE MANUALS: Tucker, Kristi, Snow Trac, Thiokol, LMC & Bombi*



bountyhunterbob said:


> I have a 1971Bombardier snow cat I think it’s a J5 it has a 6 cyl flat head engine and has a Chrysler charging system for a 1965 Ventura car all I know it is a Chrysler charging system for sure. I need a water pump it just went out I am using this for EMS here in WV as the snow is bad and this is one of the only thing we can get to stranded people with can you tell me what engine year and model this is so I can get a water pump and I would love to have a shop manual for this unit. thanks



You have a 251 Chrysler industrial  you should be able to get the water pump from a Napa  or similar store if not vintagepowerwagons  has them


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

trwjohn said:


> I could use a manual. I need to identify the year and model of machine I have first. The previous owner said it was an M8 bombardier. It has 16 wheels, 4 duals on each side, sprockets in front. It has the smaller sized spindles,16 x4.5 wheels. 318 chrysler engine in the front. The body seems mostly modified. I will add pictures as soon as I figure out how.



You have a small spindled Muskeg tractor or carrier depending on if the engine
is in the front (carrier) middle of the machine ( tractor) they used small spindles up to about 59-62


----------



## trwjohn

Thanks boggie, looks like I should have ordered 4 wheels. Once I get them off I will try to pound the fourth one out, it only has a few dents so far as I can see.


----------



## DynatracGuy

*Re: FREE MANUALS: Tucker, Kristi, Snow Trac, Thiokol, LMC & Bombi*



boggie said:


> You have a 251 Chrysler industrial  you should be able to get the water pump from a Napa  or similar store if not vintagepowerwagons  has them


I got NOS manual for the engine through vintagepowerwagons.  It is identified as IND 8 or IND 8A.  I'm not certain which one or both was put in Muskegs.  The manual covers the whole series of industrial engines of the period.  If need be I can scan in pages you need, just email me.


----------



## trwjohn

I was looking more for track, wheel removal and instalation and tension adjustment. Boggie was very helpful with a few pointers and tips that I am going to try. Thanks. A manual would still be helpful if there is one out there.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

trwjohn said:


> I was looking more for track, wheel removal and instalation and tension adjustment. Boggie was very helpful with a few pointers and tips that I am going to try. Thanks. A manual would still be helpful if there is one out there.



John, I will have one here for when your guy picks up your parts 

Regards and good luck...............


----------



## trwjohn

Thanks Boggie, I took 6 cleats off, three of witch were broken anyway. The belts dropped in around the sprocket and gave me enough slack to get the rear wheels off.


----------



## prospector

HI.
I'm looking for manuals about the Bombardier J-5 (Operator, service and parts breakdown).
Would greatly appreciate if you could lead me onto something.


Prospector


----------



## trwjohn

Check with Boggie  he is a member here, he may be able to help.


----------



## heino

Hello forum folk, I'm looking for any manuals (operators/shop/parts etc.)
for the LMC 1200. Thanks for any assist.


----------



## oldisgold

Need a manual for a 1963 Thiokol 601/4T10 ~ appreciate any help; thankyou!!


----------



## AKDMC

Just picked up a DMC 3700.  Looking for any manuals that folks might have access to.  It needs some track work .


----------



## shopman

oldisgold said:


> Need a manual for a 1963 Thiokol 601/4T10 ~ appreciate any help; thankyou!!



Oldisgold and anyone else interested - Here is the link to download my Thiokol 4T10 Manual which I scanned and put together as one electronic manual. (I got mine from Peterson a couple years ago - so same one they have) It covers the 4T2 - 4T10 Thiokols.(it is big - 60 mb download)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/26442044/4T10_Full_Manual.pdf


----------



## SIMONALLEN

Does anyone have a manual for a 1992 GT2000?????


----------



## Terry

Melensdad said:


> I have several different threads posted here that say we give away free manuals for several different brands/models of snowcats. Each thread was dedicated to that specific model, and I would copy the manual requested onto a CD-Rom and mail it.
> 
> I am NOT going to do that anymore!!!
> 
> *I will still give away FREE MANUALS for all the machines. . .* All the manuals we have are now available here for free download >>> http://www.goldcordmine.com/manuals/
> 
> 
> So for anyone who needs a manual, you can get ALL the manuals.
> 
> *The manuals are on line and available for free download:*
> 
> 
> *1 manual: KRISTI SNOWCAT KT2/KT3 with member supplied suppliments & drawings*
> *Several manuals SNOW TRAC, TRAC MASTER, SNOW MASTER. Included are both PARTS and OPERATORS manuals from 5 or 6 different years.*
> *1 manual: Aktiv Trac (same manufacturer as SNOW TRAC but different machine)*
> 
> *1 manual: TUCKER 222 KITTEN*
> *1 manual: TUCKER 300-900 series pontoon models*
> *1 manual: TUCKER 400 series models*
> 
> *1 manual: TUCKER 1300/1400/1500 series manual (model year 1975)*
> *1 manual: CUSHMAN Trackster*
> *1 manual: Thiokol 1404*
> Again, these manuals are free to any member who wants one, in exchange for a manual we at the Forums simply ask that you contribute to the Forums by posting your projects, photos, questions or whatever else you have. It should also be noted that we can only supply these manuals because people have shared them with us. If you have a manual (for any old brand) that you can lend us, we will digitize it and return it, or if you can send us a digital copy, then we will gladly add your manual to our list of manuals that we provide. You will notice we do not yet have any manuals for popular machines like the Thiokol IMP, Super IMP or Spryte. Nor we we have manuals for Bombardier Bombi or other models.
> 
> If you can help, please send me an email or a Private Message.


 I am looking for technical and operational manuals for my TF110 nodwell with the m-24 rear end. Could you reccomend any sources? Thanks


----------



## SIMONALLEN

I have a parts manual for a TF110M if you want it.


----------



## teamster

I have a "Thiokol off- highway vehicles , operation, maintenance & parts manual" that Petersons gave me. It covers my 1201B Spryte, will it help anyone out?


----------



## F.A.A.C. Slim

I have an original Thiokol 1301 Swamp Spryte manual I got from Petersons if anyone needs info.


----------



## mendo snowcat

Hello,
           I recently bought my first snowcat. A 1980 bombadier sw48. I think its the coolest thing Ive ever bought. It needs some tlc though. Does anyone have a parts/ shop manuel for this model? 

Thx, Mike


----------



## prospector

Hi Mendo Snowcat.
If you send me a PM, I'll give you info where you can buy a service manual for your machine. In the mean time, would be nice to see some pics of your rig.
Good luck with your project.


----------



## SIMONALLEN

If you send me your email address I could send you the parts manual.


----------



## mendo snowcat

Can anyone get parts/ service manuals for snowmobiles? I have a 99 polaris 700rmk and a 92 artic cat 550....any advice gladly accepted.

Mike


----------



## meanjean

Just wondering if you have anything for a Thiokol 2100C??? Let me know. Thanks. J.


----------



## drev

just bought a bombardier bombi, and looking for a owners/users manual...anyone know were aguy could get one?


----------



## prospector

Hi. You can try to reach the Bombardier Museum in Valcourt Québec. The documentalist is Mrs. Andrée Richer 450-532-1559 or a.richer@fjab.qc.ca
If you're not lucky, let me know might have a few more contact.


----------



## Melensdad

drev said:


> just bought a bombardier bombi, and looking for a owners/users manual...anyone know were aguy could get one?



A Bombi is mechanically pretty similar to a BR100, we have the BR100 manual, among others, available for free download here => http://www.goldcordmine.com/manuals/


----------



## gtxkid

*I need a manual for GT-800*

I have a friend that needs a manual.
Model:  GT-800 
Serial:  8-6-50
It has a drill attachment on it.
I will have to look at the tag again but it was for drilling hole's for telephone pole's i think.
Sure could use a manual to help him out.


----------



## dennis1313

I have just purchased a Trac Master ST4B and am having problems with the steering.  Could you send me by email a manual on this if possible. I am hoping it is something simple the wheels are going round the belt is moving,  the metal bar is going up and down but the belt is not moving in/out on the wheels. My email address is dennis1313@bell.net

Thanks so much

Dennis


----------



## Melensdad

Dennis, we no longer send the manuals but you can just download it free.

Please go back up into the thread, there are links and instructions on downloading the manual.


----------



## dennis1313

Hi again

I have gone back in and the only link I can find is goldmine and I get an error message saying access denied.  Is there another way

Thanks

Dennis


----------



## Mike C

Hi,

Looking for a copy of the Bombardier J5 tractor and T6 trailer manual, please, that is relevant to a 1961 build standard. 

Tried the 'goldcordmine' link (above) but got an error message (actually, a 'forbidden' message).

Can anyone help with a copy of the above mentioned manual, please? 

Thanks
Mike C (yes, I'm a 'newbie'.....)


----------



## undy

Yeah, I'm getting the message too:



> 403 - Forbidden: Access is denied.
> You do not have permission to view this directory or page using the credentials that you supplied.



Anybody know how to access the manuals again?


----------



## clairpierce

got a manual for a 1976 bombardier SV300?


----------



## meanjean

Nope! Sorry. Not on my end. Have you checked out eBay?


----------



## rcc

Looking for the BR100+ manual, went to the webpage listed for the manual but the BR100+ just comes up with "site under construction". can you help?


----------



## teledawg

rcc said:


> Looking for the BR100+ manual, went to the webpage listed for the manual but the BR100+ just comes up with "site under construction". can you help?



Fixed now. The + in the folder name fouled up the web server...

http://www.goldcordmine.com/manuals/Bomb%20BR100%20Plus/


----------



## Melensdad

teledawg said:


> Fixed now. The + in the folder name fouled up the web server...
> 
> http://www.goldcordmine.com/manuals/Bomb%20BR100%20Plus/


----------



## rcc

I have the J5 operator/parts manuals, small axle pre 1960, parts manual for the later large axle with the new part number (1970 print). Also I now have the 1990 BR-100+ (2.3L auto trans) parts manual for the BR, I picked up two months ago. Once on the goldcordmine site it looks like these ones are for the Bombi and BR100 (std trans with 1.6L engine). If you would like these, please let me know and I will email (pdf) them to you.


----------



## Manlig

Please Rcc send me the manual you got om the bombi rikard_post@hotmail.com

Thanks!


----------



## jabwocky

I have a parts manual/catalog for Thiokol 2100-B series from serial number 321 on.
Mine is serial # 338 and it has the Ford 300 6 cyl in it, and this manual covers it.
I am interested in the rest of the manual (operation/Maintenance) if anybody has it.
If anybody needs it, I will scan and send you a PDF of it. It's 50-60 pages.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

jabwocky said:


> I have a parts manual/catalog for Thiokol 2100-B series from serial number 321 on.
> Mine is serial # 338 and it has the Ford 300 6 cyl in it, and this manual covers it.
> I am interested in the rest of the manual (operation/Maintenance) if anybody has it.
> If anybody needs it, I will scan and send you a PDF of it. It's 50-60 pages.


I have the manual for the 390 powered b and the diesel supplement for the 380 ford diesels  so far I only know of 2 diesels mine and redsqurils.


----------



## jabwocky

Snowtrac Nome said:


> I have the manual for the 390 powered b and the diesel supplement for the 380 ford diesels  so far I only know of 2 diesels mine and redsqurils.



What year is it?? If it's close it might have some info I don't... or maybe not...


----------



## Douggybuggy

Hi Teamster, I just bought a Sprite 5 passenger and 2100 and I'm wondering if you would share that manual. Im tearing the transmission out of mine to get a rebuild. Doug


----------



## Douggybuggy

Hi there Jabwocky, I just bought a Sprite 5 passenger and 2100 and I'm wondering if you would share that manual. Im tearing the transmission out of mine to get a rebuild. Doug


----------



## jabwocky

Douggybuggy said:


> Hi there Jabwocky, I just bought a Sprite 5 passenger and 2100 and I'm wondering if you would share that manual. Im tearing the transmission out of mine to get a rebuild. Doug



I need an email


----------



## Douggybuggy

1967 is the year and I bought it from the university of Washington last month


----------



## Douggybuggy

cadmandoug@hotmail.com


----------



## humpmaster

You are the greatest! most of the aftermarket snow cat company's want buko bucks, like safety one $100.00 for a manual or Mary Guthrie in Weiser Idaho $50.00 for one + shipping, cant say enough good, and I am sure you have help allot of people by providing these specs for free and besides we are all in this together! bringing back the past and making it new again! good old American history and know how, we all ready did it once we should not have to pay for it again! thanks a bunch for providing the info! Awesome! good job. 


Melensdad said:


> I have several different threads posted here that say we give away free manuals for several different brands/models of snowcats.  Each thread was dedicated to that specific model, and I would copy the manual requested onto a CD-Rom and mail it.
> 
> I am NOT going to do that anymore!!!
> 
> *I will still give away FREE MANUALS for all the machines. . .*   All the manuals we have are now available here for free download >>> http://www.goldcordmine.com/manuals/
> 
> 
> So for anyone who needs a manual, you can get ALL the manuals.
> 
> *The manuals are on line and available for free download:
> *
> 
> *1 manual: KRISTI SNOWCAT KT2/KT3 with member supplied suppliments & drawings*
> *Several manuals SNOW TRAC, TRAC MASTER, SNOW MASTER.  Included are both PARTS and OPERATORS manuals from 5 or 6 different years.*
> *1 manual: Aktiv Trac (same manufacturer as SNOW TRAC but different machine)
> *
> *1 manual: TUCKER 222 KITTEN*
> *1 manual: TUCKER 300-900 series pontoon models*
> *1 manual: TUCKER 400 series models
> *
> *1 manual: TUCKER 1300/1400/1500 series manual (model year 1975)*
> *1 manual: CUSHMAN Trackster*
> *1 manual: Thiokol 1404*
> Again, these manuals are free to any member who wants one, in exchange for a manual we at the Forums simply ask that you contribute to the Forums by posting your projects, photos, questions or whatever else you have.  It should also be noted that we can only supply these manuals because people have shared them with us.  If you have a manual (for any old brand) that you can lend us, we will digitize it and return it, or if you can send us a digital copy, then we will gladly add your manual to our list of manuals that we provide.  You will notice we do not yet have any manuals for popular machines like the Thiokol IMP, Super IMP or Spryte.  Nor we we have manuals for Bombardier Bombi or other models.
> 
> If you can help, please send me an email or a Private Message.


----------



## humpmaster

ahh bummer no thiokol 1202 spyrte, hmm have to send you what I have when I get time, oc 4-10 12-15 rear end specs, maintenance book, operators manual, and band adjustment procedures etc.. also a trackster manual 1975-76 and my tucker 1742 mid engine v6 cummins book!


----------



## humpmaster

Welcome and thanks for rescuing another good machine from the scrap yard! too many people trash them for no good reason, we all need parts! but this looks like you scored! people that dont know much about them take a look and see an old degraded pile of rust and rubber, but what they dont relize is they are not pretty but funtional even on there worst days they still perform as intended, allot of elbow grease, money paint and time will bring it back to life! and besides its a good way to get away from the you know who? better 1/2 lol where is it located now? and did you have to pay anything for it? let me know and definitly post pics of your restore etc.. good job and good luck, be safe.


snowkatjoe said:


> Hi, I'm a 1st time snow cat rescuer, it was on it's way to the scrap yard and when I finally brought it home and unloaded it off the scrapped trailer just by crancking the hoist up and releasing the hold down on the tilt bed it rolled or tracked down; not ever, an operator, I was a little scard of cranlking it up and driving it for the first time while it was riding up high on the trailer, but after refilling all fluids and new battery, oh ya and hot tanking the fuel cell it did start up strong and perd like a cugar and after sitting for 10 or 12 years. Lots to do to make up for idleness in terms of rust and paint; I'll try to live up to the forum, including learning to navagate around the tools of the site here. My appreciation for all I've seen in my short time on board...
> BR200 w/300 Ford I-6 & 4 on the cowling manual, power steering, 328 hrs. scrap happend to be high at the time but eventhough a steel in my mind...


----------



## humpmaster

What ya give for it? and thank you for posting, I have just obtained some info from spyrte improvement on the 1200's etc.. and will have to get it on the site but just started here yesterday and have been on here every since, did get a couple hrs sleep lol, so much good info here! thank you all for your post and pictures!


Douggybuggy said:


> Hi there Jabwocky, I just bought a Sprite 5 passenger and 2100 and I'm wondering if you would share that manual. Im tearing the transmission out of mine to get a rebuild. Doug


----------



## racer15

Looking for a set of manuals for a Thiokol 3700. any advice  would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## rcc

I only have bombardier J5's and BR100+


----------



## greenmtnbrewer

Im looking for a set of manuals (or whatever I can get my hands on) for a 1969 Bombardier SW48. I appreciate any advice or direction that you could provide.


----------



## rcc

I have a J5 parts manual to 1970, I think the 1969 SW48 is the same as for spare parts. The diff being machine width J5 is 64" wide and the SW48 is 48".
You can PM me your email and I will send you a pdf copy.


----------



## jleith

Hello first time poster.  I picked up a J5 in the summer and I'm wondering if anyone has a copy of the Shop Manual available.


----------



## rcc

I downloaded the BR-100+ operator manual and most of the pages are blank... any advise. I had it on my other computer. The link i used is;  http://www.goldcordmine.com/manuals/Bomb BR100 Plus/


----------



## rcc

Ok, I decided to download and save the BR-100+ operator manual to my computer drive, when reopened on my computer all pages show... strange things these computers do sometimes...


----------



## BDEAN1956

I NEED A MANUAL FOR A LMC1500 PLEASE CAN U HELP


----------



## jumpingfrog

please help anyone...

need manuals and service literature for 1978 Bombi SW48FA

Please help

Thank you..


----------



## aaron89

Hey everyone wondering if I can get a pdf copy of a j5 manual. Thanks


----------



## Melensdad

aaron89 said:


> Hey everyone wondering if I can get a pdf copy of a j5 manual. Thanks



You may be able to get one of those from our member PIXIE.  She is one of our J5 experts 

Send her a private message, she if she has a digital copy.


----------



## aaron89

will do. thanks.


----------



## mitija

Hello, I am searching for "kassbohrer pistenbully 170" manual. Does anyone know where can I find it?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Snowman48

Hello all,

This is my first post and I am very excited to have just purchased a 2003 SW48 at a local auction for my wife !!! I am looking for an operators manual and a parts/service manual for this unit...any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks !!


----------



## 5thEffect

hey all , I have a barbardier sv-71 .. I took the tracks off to give it a look over,, a couple of the flexitors and crankarms where in bad shape,, also the U bolt on the diff, was broke. now I starting to put it back together and I'm not sure on the wheel aliment.. are the wheels all even with the drive gear higher then the tires ? Thanking you in advance.....


----------



## undy

I'm gonna guess that the flexitor arms are intended to mount at various angles, at least that's how it was on my SV252.  I'd await someone with better specifics, but I'd hold off on mounting them up for just now.


----------



## randyb2001

I am looking for a manual for a 1977 Raidtrac Model 613 and can not seem to find it in the link.
Any chance someone has one?
Thanks,   Randy


----------



## Snowman48

Found what I was looking for.


----------



## sno-drifter

Snowman48 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is my first post and I am very excited to have just purchased a 2003 SW48 at a local auction for my wife !!! I am looking for an operators manual and a parts/service manual for this unit...any help will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks !!



" For my wife" right!! You dun broke the code. Good work.


----------



## Arika

Hi!
I bought Bombi BR200 and need manuals, user quide and datasheet. Could any one provide It to me. The Machine has Volkswagen 6-cylinder diesel. I kotivideot in one thread that they made only dozen pieces, I hope that is not a problem to find manuals.
Cheers
Arika


----------



## mitija

Hello, I need manual for Kassbohrer PB from 1988. can anyone help?


----------



## Icehutman

I'm looking for a manual for a skidozer 252g.   I believe I have to overhaul the sreering clutchs as steering is very slow and almost non responsive.  Can anyone help?


----------



## Sledderglen

Hi all you snowcat guys and gals. Im looking for manuals for BR 100+. Anything would be appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## MesaCat

Any manuals for a 1974 Thiokol 1201? New to the forum and cat world.

Thanks you all


----------



## Pontoon Princess

MesaCat said:


> Any manuals for a 1974 Thiokol 1201? New to the forum and cat world.
> 
> Thanks you all



howdy and welcome to the crazy snow cat world,

great machine, Thiokol's are a good cat to own


----------



## LMC 1800

Does anyone have an LMC 1800 manual?  Cannot find them anywhere. I would love to buy one, pay to have one scanned... Anything!  Please!


----------



## andyv916

Does any one have a manual for the B series Spryte yet ? I found the C series on goldcordmine website its close but not.


----------



## olympicorange

LMC 1800 said:


> Does anyone have an LMC 1800 manual?  Cannot find them anywhere. I would love to buy one, pay to have one scanned... Anything!  Please!



…..   good ol silverton….used to go to crested butte a lot...  beautiful country...haven't been back since 12/87...heard its blown up..... I ll look in my library and see if I have one....


----------



## LakeTucker

Anyone have a manual for Tucker 1642ME ?


----------



## leavingtracks

*Re: FREE MANUALS: Tucker, Kristi Snowcat & Snow Trac*

Do you still have a copy of VMC RT-01 Service & Parts Manual?


----------



## RidinMoose

Looking for a manual for bombardier j5, tried the link in the post but says i do not have permission. TIA


----------



## PBV206

Does anyone have a wiring diagram for a Hagglunds BV206? V6 Petrol?

Its just the wiring diagram I need as I have the other manuals.

All the wires from the dashboard have been disconnected by the previous owner.  I have got the engine running by putting in wires directly but want to put it all back as it should be.
Thanks for any help !


----------



## PJL

Try asking Snotrac Nome on this site.  He used to service those machines.


----------



## PBV206

PJL said:


> Try asking Snotrac Nome on this site.  He used to service those machines.



Hi PJL thanks for answering so quickly.  I tried to PM Snotrac Nome but the user name was not recognised.  

Do you know if he has left the forum or if the username is spelt wrong?

Thanks,


----------



## Snowy Rivers

He is still active.

He posted on my thread recently
The spelling is correct.

Go to the top bar in the forum page...click on community

Click on the S and then page 11
Scroll down to snowtrac Nome
Click on PM


----------



## PJL

I spelled it wrong. 



https://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/member.php?u=3068


----------



## Snowy Rivers

oooooops 

All is well then


----------



## PBV206

Thanks, PM sent and all is good


----------



## IMP

ALL Bombardier info. Free manual download
And much more
J5, muskeg, bombi, SW factory build notes archive's of all kinds!!






						Archives - Bombardier
					

Demo site




					archives.bombardier.org


----------



## PBV206

Snowtrac Nome was helpful but unfortunately did not have the wiring diagram for the V6 Petrol version of the Hagglunds BV206. 
Can anyone else help me with this ?
Thanks


----------



## PradoTDI

Does anyone have any leads on a Thiokol 601 manual? I've been searching the web off and on and have come up empty handed thus far. Would love to have some maintenance specifications for when I start tearing into mine.


----------



## Tmagee24

Melensdad said:


> I have several different threads posted here that say we give away free manuals for several different brands/models of snowcats.  Each thread was dedicated to that specific model, and I would copy the manual requested onto a CD-Rom and mail it.
> 
> I am NOT going to do that anymore!!!
> 
> *I will still give away FREE MANUALS for all the machines. . .*   All the manuals we have are now available here for free download >>> http://www.goldcordmine.com/manuals/
> 
> 
> So for anyone who needs a manual, you can get ALL the manuals.
> 
> *The manuals are on line and available for free download:*
> 
> 
> *1 manual: KRISTI SNOWCAT KT2/KT3 with member supplied suppliments & drawings*
> *Several manuals SNOW TRAC, TRAC MASTER, SNOW MASTER.  Included are both PARTS and OPERATORS manuals from 5 or 6 different years.*
> *1 manual: Aktiv Trac (same manufacturer as SNOW TRAC but different machine)*
> *1 manual: TUCKER 222 KITTEN*
> *1 manual: TUCKER 300-900 series pontoon models*
> *1 manual: TUCKER 400 series models*
> *1 manual: TUCKER 1300/1400/1500 series manual (model year 1975)*
> *1 manual: CUSHMAN Trackster*
> *1 manual: Thiokol 1404*
> Again, these manuals are free to any member who wants one, in exchange for a manual we at the Forums simply ask that you contribute to the Forums by posting your projects, photos, questions or whatever else you have.  It should also be noted that we can only supply these manuals because people have shared them with us.  If you have a manual (for any old brand) that you can lend us, we will digitize it and return it, or if you can send us a digital copy, then we will gladly add your manual to our list of manuals that we provide.  You will notice we do not yet have any manuals for popular machines like the Thiokol IMP, Super IMP or Spryte.  Nor we we have manuals for Bombardier Bombi or other models.
> 
> If you can help, please send me an email or a Private Message.


I would like to know if you have manuals for VMC RT 01  1999 model and  a engine  manual?


----------



## Melensdad

Tmagee24 said:


> I would like to know if you have manuals for VMC RT 01  1999 model and  a engine  manual?


No, sorry, none for VMC


----------



## Tmagee24

Thanks


----------



## sheep_mtn

Attached is a reproduction of the COVER for the LMC 1500 manual. Feel free to use. Working on getting the entire manual set up digitally, AMC version.


----------



## PJL

I have scanned and posted some older Spryte manuals for all.  1963 era and 1200C models.


----------



## PJL

I have scanned and posted some older Spryte manuals for all.  1963 era and 1200C models.


----------



## charles jahnke

do any of these manuals have engine tech specs for vw 1.9 turbo diesel trying to find specs to set lift on injection pump


----------



## PJL

https://cardiagn.com/4-cylinder-diesel-engine-1-9l-online-manual/
		



			http://mrtn.m4ti.net/mk5/Golf%20V%20&%20Golf%20Plus/Workshop%20Manuals/Power%20Transmission/4-cylinder%20diesel%20engine%20(1.9%20l%20engine).pdf
		









						W42-011-294-103B VW Diesel Service Manual (AAZ, 1Z, AHU) | PDF | Throttle | Transmission (Mechanics)
					

VW Service Repair Manual for AAZ, 1Z, AHU engines




					www.scribd.com
				




Any of these help?  Not sure if the industrial engine differs from the automobile version.


----------



## charles jahnke

i dont have this scribd subscription so i can only see some pages none have the injection pump spec that i read i have seen on u tube automotive should be around .080 but like you said not sure if industrial engines are the same if i am wrong about automotive spec let me know thanks


----------



## Snowy Rivers

Any possibility of getting a service/shop manual for a Thiokol 2100B   1972 vintage or ???


----------



## Bennyboy1337

Anyone have the 400 series PDF? The website is no longer active, tried using an archive site to go back but they don't host files.


----------



## DAVENET

Message me your email and I'll forward it to you.


----------



## teledawg

Bennyboy1337 said:


> Anyone have the 400 series PDF? The website is no longer active, tried using an archive site to go back but they don't host files.


Got the website fixed. Free manual are back online now. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Bennyboy1337

teledawg said:


> Got the website fixed. Free manual are back online now. Sorry for the inconvenience.


wohoo! Thanks, Dave already assisted me, but now it's and an running for others now at least


----------



## Raz

Anybody having some electrical and hydraulic docs about PistenBully 170D? Thanks!
razvaneagoe at gmail dot com


----------



## chrisdawkins

Wondering if anyone out there has a manual for an LMC 1500?  Mine is a 1986 or 87 model with the AMC 258 engine.  Any help much appreciated!


----------



## sheep_mtn

chrisdawkins said:


> Wondering if anyone out there has a manual for an LMC 1500?  Mine is a 1986 or 87 model with the AMC 258 engine.  Any help much appreciated!


Here you go:

LMC 1500 (AMC)


----------



## chrisdawkins

Wow!  Thanks so much!


----------



## daveyd

Looking for some PB400 4f service manuals. Mainly the service/repair side. Have a fleet of five 4f’s and no literature


----------

